# Help - What to buy... Seiki or USCutter



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to bid tonight but not sure what would be best..
Seiki with Flexi8 software
OR
USCutter with Signblazer trial

I have heard bad things about the Signblazer and so It makes me think again on USCutter. I am going to use AI to design and would like to be able to import clipart add wording and cut for t-shirts and simple car window decals and office windows. Please help me decide. only a 20.00 differeance in price so what program is best??
thanks!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the best software is flexi, but the program they are provodeing you is most likely flexi starter and I'm not sure just how much that will allow you to do. I still suggest the UScutter do to all the good things, I have heard. ... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

US Cutters machines are very nice just dont like Signblazer and I am changing my program for it!!


----------



## laras4labs (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm trying to decide on the same choices as you. I really want a Roland, but I can't afford it. Seiki seems cheap enough to start out with, but US Cutter seems more comparable to a Roland. I don't know if cheaper cutters cause more problems and that I wouldn't know how to deal with it being new at this and all. That's kind of where I am standing now.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

laras4labs said:


> I'm trying to decide on the same choices as you. I really want a Roland, but I can't afford it. Seiki seems cheap enough to start out with, but US Cutter seems more comparable to a Roland. I don't know if cheaper cutters cause more problems and that I wouldn't know how to deal with it being new at this and all. That's kind of where I am standing now.


I want to say, I bought a inexpensive cutter to start out with. I then bought a Roland Gx24. I will say the Roland is quieter and can contour cut(I don't use this feature), but the inexpensive cutter will cut as good. I think some people get hung up on a name(I did) and talk themselves into thinking it will be much better. The Roland will cut twill much easier and has a stronger motor, but the less expensive cutter will work for you too. .... JB


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are planning on using AI to design, the cutting software shouldnt be as much of a concern for you. I have a USCutter with Signblazer elements and I just copy/paste in stuff from AI and it works great.
There are a few quirks, strokes dont import correctly without outlining, and it always works better to convert graphics to compound objects, which is no big deal.
Check out the USCutter forums for more info on this.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

ok - I got a copam 
I assembled the stand got a test cut - No problem but I cant get the driver cd to work so when it tries to load it and set up the driver it wont find it. It keeps asking me to imput the disc and then I do but it wont read it.
It also wouldnt take my Disc for SignCut2x Just wont read them  ??
I put another CD in and it worked but for these two it wont. I think it is my CD. I was able to go to Signcut and enter my registration there and get it up but I can't connect the two.I know - I read the other stuff - go buy another usb and use the driver with that. but I am tapped for $ for 2 weeks  So I am gona keep trying.
Maybe I'll email Ken to get help with setup.
So far I love the test cut - ha ha ha


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

If this is a new Copam with a USB port on it, the USB drivers can be found here: Virtual COM Port Drivers


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

it uses a usb to rs232 converter ir the serial?? plug. I tried both - still not working


----------



## Lequisha (Aug 7, 2008)

I just bought a US Cutter 24' LP and I do not know how to set it up.. I'm excited about it though.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Qui here is there talk forum where you can get help. http://forum.uscutter.com/


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I am Running 
I am using the reg cable not the usb and i'm ok with that for now since I use my laptop and its not too hard to move around. Sooner or later I will get the usb to run!

I am currently trying to set the speed, force and offset for me.  

Qui - check out the forums they are helpfull! Also do searches and keywords to help find answers


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

Does the USB to rs232 converter have a driver to be installed too. I know I have a converter that needed a driver too. Just thinking...


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Salt_Of_Design said:


> Does the USB to rs232 converter have a driver to be installed too. I know I have a converter that needed a driver too. Just thinking...


yah - but for some reason my computer wont read the disc.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

SewDarnHot said:


> yah - but for some reason my computer wont read the disc.


If it will not read the disk, you can download the driver from the link I posted.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Your awesome Ken, Your always ready to help. ..... JB


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks ken,
I pmed you. Were up and running  Thanks!!


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

SewDarnHot said:


> Thanks ken,
> I pmed you. Were up and running  Thanks!!


 
Glad to hear. Happy cutting!!


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

laras4labs said:


> I'm trying to decide on the same choices as you. I really want a Roland, but I can't afford it. Seiki seems cheap enough to start out with, but US Cutter seems more comparable to a Roland. I don't know if cheaper cutters cause more problems and that I wouldn't know how to deal with it being new at this and all. That's kind of where I am standing now.


Peace
Well I Have A seiki and at first I didn't get the hang of it that quick but with some help of the people in this group, I must say that i like it so far. I can say that I think I'm close to making my money i paid for it back. I too want a Roland or a versacamm but I have to build up my capital first lol. Flexi starter is what you will get with it and it's ok Have to get upgrades though, but It's good overall. Peace
Allah Divine
Seiki 870T


----------



## laras4labs (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you. I have really been leaning towards the Seiki because of the price and I plan on buying one next week. This forum is great and everyone is so helpful. I will let you know when it comes in. Do you know if the Flexi is works with Vista?


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

laras4labs said:


> Thank you. I have really been leaning towards the Seiki because of the price and I plan on buying one next week. This forum is great and everyone is so helpful. I will let you know when it comes in. Do you know if the Flexi is works with Vista?


Peace
Yes it does work with Vista but I use XP pro. The case that it came in advertised vista ready on it. Good Luck and hit me up when you get it.Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## laras4labs (Sep 16, 2008)

I will. Thank you. I just hope it is easy enough so that I don't waste a ton of vinyl. Does your Seiki hold up to a long run, such as possibly a 24 inch tall x 24 foot long vinyl logo?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a seikitech with SignCut x2 on it and i've cut lots of vehicle graphics up to 20" width and as long as 100" inches long with perfect tracking. 

Im a bit upset now because my decal and vehicle graphic buisness ain't making no money so im going to have to put it on ebay in a few days. But as far as the cutter and heat presses(the SUNIE) there pretty darn good.


----------



## jah9484 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just bought the Seiki I'm running test on it. It is very loud but it looks like it will be fine.
I'll let you know how it cut's the user manual is very sorry and hard to understand though.

Example: "click here, twist that, adjust this", etc... ???


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

jah9484 said:


> I just bought the Seiki I'm running test on it. It is very loud but it looks like it will be fine.
> I'll let you know how it cut's the user manual is very sorry and hard to understand though.
> 
> Example: "click here, twist that, adjust this", etc... ???



Peace
LOL I know what you mean, when I first got mines I was ready to get rid of it, but thanks people in this group I stuck in there. The machine is loud indeed, I use speed 10 and force 60 it seems to give me a good cut, until I figure more out about the blades. Hang in there and stay in the group, that's how I learned more and I've made my money back off my products. Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

allahdivine said:


> Peace
> LOL I know what you mean, when I first got mines I was ready to get rid of it, but thanks people in this group I stuck in there. The machine is loud indeed, I use speed 10 and force 60 it seems to give me a good cut, until I figure more out about the blades. Hang in there and stay in the group, that's how I learned more and I've made my money back off my products. Peace
> Allah Divine


Wow! Speed of 10 and force of 60, that's real slow. What kind of vinyl are you cutting, maybe i can help you out to speed it up a little.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Make sure your blade doesn't extend longer than the size of a credit card, and also make sure your pinch rollers are not to tight or too lose.


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Wow! Speed of 10 and force of 60, that's real slow. What kind of vinyl are you cutting, maybe i can help you out to speed it up a little.



Peace
LOL I use Imprintables Eco film. I keep it like that because every time I go up I get irregular cuts and have to use my exacto knife to make the lines straight. You could give me a setting or advice for it, I'm open to suggestions. Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Speed all depends on the size and detail of the file you're cutting. my cutter goes from 4IPS to 40IPS and I normally cut at 24 IPS, but small, detailed things I cut at 8IPS.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

When i use to get irregular cuts it was either 2 issues... The blade wasn't extended out enough or my downforce was to low. Try bringing down your force to 80 and speed of 50 and see what happens. For thermoflex i used the speed of 100 and downforce of 100 and for vinyl from heatpressvinyl i used 100 speed to 130 force or the opposite. hope this helps.


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

ambitious said:


> When i use to get irregular cuts it was either 2 issues... The blade wasn't extended out enough or my downforce was to low. Try bringing down your force to 80 and speed of 50 and see what happens. For thermoflex i used the speed of 100 and downforce of 100 and for vinyl from heatpressvinyl i used 100 speed to 130 force or the opposite. hope this helps.


Peace 
I will give it a try. Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

allahdivine said:


> Peace
> I will give it a try. Peace
> Allah Divine


 Peace
I used the 50 - 80 method it cuts faster but minor off lines. Do you think I should adjust the blade? Peace
Allah Divine


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

allahdivine said:


> Peace
> I used the 50 - 80 method it cuts faster but minor off lines. Do you think I should adjust the blade? Peace
> Allah Divine


When you say minor off lines, do you mean like it's not cutting thru all the way? if it's not cutting on several parts of your design, i would suggest bringing down the blade about a hair.


----------



## allahdivine (Jul 18, 2008)

ambitious said:


> When you say minor off lines, do you mean like it's not cutting thru all the way? if it's not cutting on several parts of your design, i would suggest bringing down the blade about a hair.


*
Peace
I mean like if I do a name and say for instance the h does not cut straight across and I have to do it with the razor. Stuff like that.Peace
Allah Divine
*


----------

